# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  سيف نارتي نعي طفلة القرير | محزن

## فائز عوض الكريم

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9jIJBcjYPo
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*لا حول ولا قوة الاً بالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفروض الاعدام شنقا في ميدان عاااااام
                        	*

----------

